# Marin RiftZone bars faulty



## Yorkshireman (4 Aug 2007)

Following an accident caused by one side of the handlebar snapping/breaking
off a cyclist took the supplier to the High Court - and won. Judgement here
:-
http://www.bailii.org/ew/cases/EWHC/QB/2007/1667.html

Interesting finding.


----------



## barq (5 Aug 2007)

I did (eventually) read the entire document. Fascinating stuff, although it had me scurrying downstairs to check my bars! I'd always wondered how strong bars were, so it's interesting to seem some ball-park figures.


----------

